# Nvidia im Q3/2016: Rekordumsatz dank Maxwell



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia im Q3/2016: Rekordumsatz dank Maxwell*

					Nvidia hat die Geschäftszahlen für das dritte Fiskalquartal 2016 bekanntgegeben, das am 25. Oktober endete. Mit einem Umsatz von gut 1,3 Milliarden US-Dollar handelt es sich um ein Rekordquartal. Hauptverantwortlich dafür zeigt sich die Gaming-Sparte mit Geforce-Grafikkarten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia im Q3/2016: Rekordumsatz dank Maxwell*


----------



## flotus1 (8. November 2015)

> Nvidia hat die Geschäftszahlen für das dritte Fiskalquartal 2016 bekanntgegeben



Braucht man jetzt schon hellseherische Fähigkeiten um bei Nvidia in der Buchhaltung zu arbeiten? Oder habe ich nur nicht verstanden was ein Fiskalquartal ist?
Edit: scheint so als läge es an mir. Das kommt davon wenn man bei den BWL-Vorlesungen immer in der letzten Reihe ein Nickerchen macht.


----------



## sft211 (8. November 2015)

tja^^ die 970 GTX ist wohl auch mit ihrem "Speicher" Marketing durch gekommen ohne Verluste.

Finde das Problem ist und das sehe ich bei einigen Sie haben mal ne Nvidia gekauft und Kaufen sie einfach immer wieder mit der Begründung die sind "gut"   gleichzeitig aber ausblenden das AMD auch "gute" Karten macht.


Davon ab meine erste GPU war auch eine NV habe nach der trotzdem AMD ausprobiert  leute sollten einfach auch mal mehr AMD an die Hand bekommen oder Selber Verbauen und Testen.


----------



## Cett (8. November 2015)

Absolut verdient meiner Meinung nach mit Produkten in Hardware und Software in der sie die Konkurrenz deutlich ausstechen können. Ein Hersteller der sowohl die Kunst des Marketings aber auch mit einem starken Portfolio wie der GTX 970 für den Mittelstand, als auch der 980 TI für die Oberklasse aufwarten kann. Sie kennen eben ihre Kundschaft gut und orientieren sich mehr an der gehobeneren Klasse wie das z.B. Porsche bei den Automobilen auch tut. Aber zusätzlich sind natürlich die GTX 960 und GTX 950 auch keine schlechte Karte die nur etwas neben der Konkurrenz untergehen aber die aber trotzdem sehr sparsam, leise und trotzdem relativ schnell sind. 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## azzih (8. November 2015)

Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.


----------



## Mindfreak (8. November 2015)

Es soll trotzdem Leute geben, die sich tatsächlich eine AMD-GPU kaufen und auch noch einbauen ...  poor you ...


----------



## Aerni (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.



in so gut wie allen punkten unterlegen? komisch das die 970 trotz weniger speicher in vielen games trotzdem vorne liegt, dazu deutlich weniger strom verbraucht. und zudem ist die 390 das weitaus neuere produkt, wenn du vergleichst, dann bitte mit der 290. ich spiele auf WQHD und kann alles wunderbar zocken, und für FHD reicht die 970 allemal. auch mit 4,5GB weniger speicher.

und wie man sieht, gibts wohl genug leute die nvidias kaufen, auch wenns mit der 390 teilweise bessere alternativen gibt. die 970er werden ihren dienst auch noch ne weile verrichten, und ich denke nicht das sich nvidia nochmal so nen speicher-klopper leisten wird.


----------



## Rammler2 (8. November 2015)

Ich habe mich nach langem hin und her auch für Nvidia entschieden. Denn sooooo super waren auch die Fiji-Chips nicht. Ich hatte erst großes Interesse an der Fury X, aber es gab einfach zu viele Probleme:

-Kaum OC-Potenzial. Der Chip ist schon nahme am Limit.
-Wasserkühlung. Ich wollte eine luftgekühlte Karte um nicht durch den Radiator eingeschränkt zu sein.
-Nur 4 GB Speicher.

Also ein wenig legt sich AMD ja selbst die Eier ins Nest. Das Hauptargument gegen AMD war für mich letztendlich die 4gb Speicher. In der heutigen Zeit ist das für ne 4k-Karte einfach viel zu wenig.


----------



## Ion (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.



Jep. Vielen Dank an diese Käufer, dass wir in der Zukunft weitere Karten mit solchen "technischen Errungenschaften" erwarten dürfen 
Ich hoffe es kommt eine Flutwelle an Games die mal richtig Speicher brauchen.

Die einzig sinnvolle Karte die Maxwell hervorgebracht hat, ist mMn die 980Ti. Das scheint mir die einzige Karte zu sein, wo der Speicher und der Preis zur Leistung passen.

AMD ist indes selbst Schuld an ihrem Verlust: Preisen die Fury X als OC-Monster an und verpacken es dann als 4GB Speicher Krücke


----------



## paddypitt87 (8. November 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> in so gut wie allen punkten unterlegen? komisch das die 970 trotz weniger speicher in vielen games trotzdem vorne liegt, dazu deutlich weniger strom verbraucht. und zudem ist die 390 das weitaus neuere produkt, wenn du vergleichst, dann bitte mit der 290. ich spiele auf WQHD und kann alles wunderbar zocken, und für FHD reicht die 970 allemal. auch mit 4,5GB weniger speicher.
> 
> und wie man sieht, gibts wohl genug leute die nvidias kaufen, auch wenns mit der 390 teilweise bessere alternativen gibt. die 970er werden ihren dienst auch noch ne weile verrichten, und ich denke nicht das sich nvidia nochmal so nen speicher-klopper leisten wird.



Das ist ja eben das Problem. Nvidia hat schlichtweg zu viel Geld und Macht gegenüber AMD. AMD müsste extrem gute Produkte gegenüber Nvidia entwickeln was wiederum AMD nicht gelingt. Selbst dann bräuchte es Zeit, dass AMD sich bei der breiten Masse einen Namen macht. Stattdessen knocken sie sich eher selber aus, weil sie dann meinen zu müssen mit HBM eben ein interessantes Produkt raus zubringen was sich dann aber trotzdem nicht durchsetzen kann (z.B. zu wenig Speicher, Stromverbrauch). Und dafür war die Produktion dann wieder schön teuer. Durch Nvidias Werbung und den allgemein vermeintlich besseren Produkten, erreichen sie vor allem viel Kundschaft die sich mit der Materie kaum beschäftigen. Nvidia wusste auch ganz genau, dass sie sich die Masche mit der GTX 970 leisten konnten. Ne freche Antwort so etwas auch noch als "feature" zu bezeichnen und sich nicht zu entschuldigen macht ja nix. Die Leute kaufen sowieso. Gerade am Anfang hatte AMD dagegen wenig entgegen zu bieten. Maxwell war neu und Nvidia hat abgesehen davon dafür gesorgt, dass die 970 trotzdem gekauft wird um sie abzusetzen. denn die 960 ist einfach deutlich langsamer als die 970 und der Rest zu teuer bzw. nur für Enthusiasten, sehr geschickt.

 Es ist einfach schon jetzt klar, dass es für AMD alleine schon ein Erfolg wäre, wenn sie sich nur über Wasser halten könnten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. November 2015)

Dass die 980Ti gegenüber der Fury X das bessere Packet darstellt kann ich nachvollziehen.

Bei den Karten darunter ist AMD besser/gleichwertig aufgestellt: 

GTX980 vs. 390X/Fury non-X
GTX970 vs. 390/290/290X

Warum AMD in diesen Bereichen nicht punkten kann ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## paddypitt87 (8. November 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Dass die 980Ti gegenüber der Fury X das bessere Packet darstellt kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Bei den Karten darunter ist AMD besser/gleichwertig aufgestellt:
> 
> ...



Die Fury X ist in der tat traurigerweise zu schwach um als ernste Konkurrenz anzusehen. So ist sie nur wieder interressant für Enthusiasten, welche sie aber wieder um den zu kleinen Speicher beschweren. Leistungsmäßig kann sie kaum auftrumpfen und kam deutlich später auf den Markt. Es war einfach ein Fehler seitens AMD HBM schon jetzt auf den Markt zu bringen aber sie mussten ja was interessantes herausbringen um aufzufallen. Aber warum ausgerechnet HBM wenn es nur max. 4GB bringt in einer Zeit wo Speichermasse gar zum Trend wird? Das war wohl vorher nicht abzusehen, keine Ahnung aber AMD hat auch Pech, auch wenn sie sicher nicht daran komplett unschuldig sind.

Gewinn wird durch die Karte sicher kaum erzielt und Nvidia hat ja wiederum genau in der Mittelklasse einen besseren ruf! Weil dort die breite Masse ist. Bei AMD ist eben das Problem des Stromverbrauchs welches scheinbar, wie auch mit den Treibern, in die Köpfe gesetzt worden ist. Daher verliert z.B. natürlich eine R9 290/390 gegenüber einer GTX 970, welche in aktuellen Spielen auch nicht gerade, abgesehen vom Speicher, Leistungsmäßig unter der 290/390 liegt. Sollte baldige Spiele der 970 im Verhältnis Probleme bereiten, werden die meisten der 970 Käufer eben einfach wieder zu einer neueren Nvidia Karte greifen, was Nvidia wieder zu gute kommen wird.


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2015)

Habe auch eine GTX980ti gekauft, bin aber sehr zufrieden und bereue es auch nicht.

Schön zu sehen wie PCGaming stetig wächst, ich hoffe bei AMD gibt es bald auch so schöne Nachrichten.


----------



## Dedde (8. November 2015)

ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen das das 970 speicher debakel alle karten betrifft. ich hab in gta5 oft speicherbelegung bis gut 3.7gb (ds), aber ruckeln tut da nix. kumpel hat auch keine probleme mit dem speicher...


----------



## Aerni (8. November 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht mal vorstellen das das 970 speicher debakel alle karten betrifft. ich hab in gta5 oft speicherbelegung bis gut 3.7gb (ds), aber ruckeln tut da nix. kumpel hat auch keine probleme mit dem speicher...



doch es ist bei allen, aber es wird halt übelst schlechtgeredet. in der praxis merkste davon kaum bis garnichts. ich hab auf WQHD keine probleme. war halt ne scheiss aktion von nvidia, trotzdem wurde die 970 übelst schlechtgemacht, obwohl die karte genug dampf hat. war für amd halt nen gefundenes fressen.


----------



## lowkres (8. November 2015)

Ich weiss nicht was Nvidia gemacht hat, aber sie haben einfach gute Arbeit geleistet. Bis jetzt waren es gefühlte 95% der Kunden, die zu mir gesagt haben Nvidia ist gut und AMD Grafikkarten sind schei**.  Ahnungslose Leute vetrauen nunmal Bekannten oder Freunde und das zeigt sich einfach in den verkäufen zugunsten von Nvidia.


----------



## Deltay (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.


in welche denn?


----------



## BreakinB (8. November 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Warum AMD in diesen Bereichen nicht punkten kann ist mir schleierhaft.



Früheres Release der Mittelklassekarten, PhysX, Stromverbrauch, Treiber zu Release von AAA Titeln, Image und OEM-Partner (!), GSync, OC-Potenzial, ... Damit bekommt man sowohl ahnungslose Fertig-PC-Käufer als auch Technikfreunde. Mir ist z. B. wichtig, dass GSync in allen FPS-Bereichen funktioniert. Der Kunde beim Media Markt freut sich einfach nur über den grünen Aufkleber. 

Man muss nVidia nicht mögen, aber so verkauft man eben Produkte in einem gesättigten und vergleichbaren Markt. Aus den Zahlen geht ja nicht hervor, dass die AMD-Karten in der Mittelklasse schlechter aufgestellt wären (was sie nicht sind).

Ihr erinnert euch an die Zeiten, als Athlon XP und Athlon 64 das Maß aller Dinge waren & die Kunden den ALDI überrannt haben, weil in deren PCs "echte 3 GHz" von Intel steckten?


----------



## hanfi104 (8. November 2015)

Ein Freund hat sich auch die 970 geholt, wegen PhysX und den 160 Watt Verbrauch, damals noch mit FHD. In Dying Light ging das noch alles gut, jetzt in WQHD geht ihm der Speicher aus und muss deutlich runterregeln. Sonst ist sie ja wirklich eine super Karte!


----------



## Brehministrator (8. November 2015)

Deltay schrieb:


> > Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen  nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390  in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.
> 
> 
> in welche denn?



Nun, die R9 390 ist geringfügig schneller als die GTX 970 (siehe PCGH-Leistungsindex, gemittelt über sehr viele Spiele), hat mehr als doppelt so viel VRAM (8 GB vs 3,5 GB), kostet das gleiche, und ist (mit gutem Custom-Kühler - z.B. Sapphire Nitro) auch nicht lauter als eine GTX 970. Der einzige Vorteil, der hier Nvidia mit der GTX 970 noch bleibt, ist wirklich der Stromverbrauch. Aber diese ca. 10 Euro pro Jahr (und da muss man schon relativ viel zocken) dürften nicht den Ausschlag zu einem Kauf geben...


----------



## BreakinB (8. November 2015)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat sich auch die 970 geholt, wegen PhysX und den 160 Watt Verbrauch, damals noch mit FHD. In Dying Light ging das noch alles gut, jetzt in WQHD geht ihm der Speicher aus und muss deutlich runterregeln. Sonst ist sie ja wirklich eine super Karte!



Die GTX 970 hat nun auch schon eine Marktpräsenz von > 1 Jahr. Wenn nVidia die übliche Politik fortführt, besteht spätestens mit Pascal auch gar kein Interesse mehr, dass die Karte gut läuft & gut verkauft wird. Ob dein Kollege heute in WQHD mit einer 4 GB R9 290 Karte ebenfalls aus 2014 besser aufgestellt wäre? Hm. 

Natürlich war das Verschweigen des Speicherinterface eine Frechheit. Nur, ich persönlich kaufe immer die Hardware, bei der das Gesamtpaket bei gegebenem Budget zum Kaufzeitpunkt am besten passt. Nicht aus Sympathie, Mitleid, politischen Gründen oder Fanboyismus. Die Verbreitung der Maxwells hier im Forum spricht aus meiner Sicht dieselbe Sprache.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.



Überlegen ist sie nun wirklich nicht.
Aber man sollte Nvidias Lügenpolitik nicht unbedingt unterstützen

Zur News: obs "verdient" ist weiß ich nicht, vorhersehbar aber sehr wohl. Gigantisch ist nur wieder, wieviel Umsatz Nvidia hauptsächlich mit GPUs macht, da verdienen die mit GPUs mehr als der Konkurrent mit CPUs, GPUs, Chipsätzen, APUs, Embedded CPUs/GPUs usw usf...

Als vor über einem Jahr Maxwell vorgestellt wurde hab ich mir schon gedacht "gigantisch": kleinerer Chip, geringerer Verbrauch, trotzdem mehr Leistung. Das heißt man kann billiger Produzieren, gleichzeitig teurer Verkaufen und im Falle des Preiskampfes jeden Preis mitmachen.

AMD Fans haben damals ja jeden der eine ähnliche Meinung hatte energisch wiedersprochen: der Vorsprung ist quasi null, es gab eigentlich keinen Performanceschritt und das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat immer noch AMD... außerdem würde AMD bald antworten.
Auf die Antwort von AMD wartet man seit über einem Jahr. Nvidias Maxwell wird bis zum Release von Pascal dominieren, es war die perfekte evolution zum perfekten Zeitpunkt: Nachdem nach 3 Jahren 28nm der Prozess schon sehr ausgelutscht war, doch nochmal so eine GPU Architektur hinzuklatschen, das ist schon beachtlich. Den Vorsprung werden sie zum Teil ja auch mitnehmen in die 16nm Prozess Generation. Wäre der 970er Skandal nicht gewesen, hätten sie wirklich alles richtig gemacht und ich hätte mir sogar eine 970er geholt... naja wenn der Preis gestimmt hätte. Der ist für eine Karte mit diesen Daten einfach zu hoch (Speicherinterface ist ja eben maximal Mittelklasse - GPUs)


----------



## Nazzy (8. November 2015)

Jaja, immer dieses "gebashe" , wobei das hier noch einigermaßen in Ordnung ist.  Auf anderen Seiten ist das weitaus schlimmer.
Ich bin mit meiner Karte zufrieden, aber hätte sie mir nicht gekauft, wenn ich gewusst  hätte, dass sie nur 3,5 sinnvoll nutzt. Nur wegen Vram switche ich nicht um, da die 970er noch genug Leistung hat. ( Full HD )
Aktuell rate ich sowieso jedem, sich eine 390er zu holen. Mit AMD Karten ist man, was langlebigkeit betrifft, sowieso besser bedient. Ich verweise nur auf die 7970er, die selbst heute noch sehr gut mithält.

Bei Nvidia scheint das Spielchen klar zu sein. Im Grunde immer solide bis sehr gute Leistung, gute Treiberpflege, aber durch Vram und co. sind viele gezwungen  nach 1-2 Jahren ihre Karten zu wechseln, sofern sie nicht auf Ultra Details verzichten wollen. Und Nvidia Kunden sind oftmals Leute, die sich sowas auch leisten können.
Aber nach der 970er "Aktion" werde ich mir keine Grüne mehr holen.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (8. November 2015)

Wenig überraschend, Nvidia ist einfach zu lange zu gut aufgestellt und besitzt zudem einen guten Ruf. Meiner Meinung nach ist auch nur die 390 und 390X wirklich konkurrenzfähig, die Fury mit ihrem hohen Preis und 4 GB Ram sind einfach ein Fail gewesen. Ich würde nicht mal im Traum daran denken jetzt noch 500 € + für eine 4 GB Karte auszugeben, schließlich möchte ich damit 2-3 Jahre Spielen können und der VRAM Hunger wird sicherlich noch zunehmen. Daher finde ich allerdings auch das die 390 wesentlich besser geeignet ist als die 970. Denn große und viele Texturen brauchen vorallem VRAM.Aber wer sich öfter mal gerne eine neue Karte kaufen möchte ist mit der 970 wohl gut bedient, Nvidia wird es freuen.


----------



## 100001 (8. November 2015)

Nv hats durchaus gut gemacht,
Ich hoffe das Nv ihre Fanbase weiter und noch agressiver verarscht.

Immherhin kurbelt Nv den Gebrauchtmarkt mit ihrere Treiber Politik an,
eine 680 gibts heute schon ab 120 euro.


----------



## cuban13581 (8. November 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Jep. Vielen Dank an diese Käufer, dass wir in der Zukunft weitere Karten mit solchen "technischen Errungenschaften" erwarten dürfen
> Ich hoffe es kommt eine Flutwelle an Games die mal richtig Speicher brauchen.
> 
> Die einzig sinnvolle Karte die Maxwell hervorgebracht hat, ist mMn die 980Ti. Das scheint mir die einzige Karte zu sein, wo der Speicher und der Preis zur Leistung passen.
> ...



Warum hoffst du auf  Spiele , die viel Grafikspeicher brauchen? Damit Leute , die viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben haben einen Arschtritt verpasst wird? Ja , sehr schön. An Spielen wie The Witcher 3 , BF4 , Cryis 3 , Ryse usw sieht man sehr wohl , das gut optimierte Spiele nicht unbedingt so viel Grafikspeicher brauchen und die Texturen zum größten Teil knackscharf sind. Ich persönlich zocke eh nur in Full HD und da bietet meine GTX 970 noch genügend Leistung. Und wenn der Grafikchip die Leistung eines Spiels nicht mehr abrufen kann , hilft auch der mehr an Grafikspeicher nicht mehr weiter. Der Grafikspeicher muss auch immer zum Verhältnis zur echten Spielleistung einer GPU  stehen.  Ansonsten bring das mehr an Grafikspeicher auch nicht viel.


----------



## hanfi104 (8. November 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 hat nun auch schon eine Marktpräsenz von > 1 Jahr. Wenn nVidia die übliche Politik fortführt, besteht spätestens mit Pascal auch gar kein Interesse mehr, dass die Karte gut läuft & gut verkauft wird. Ob dein Kollege heute in WQHD mit einer 4 GB R9 290 Karte ebenfalls aus 2014 besser aufgestellt wäre? Hm.
> 
> Natürlich war das Verschweigen des Speicherinterface eine Frechheit. Nur, ich persönlich kaufe immer die Hardware, bei der das Gesamtpaket bei gegebenem Budget zum Kaufzeitpunkt am besten passt. Nicht aus Sympathie, Mitleid, politischen Gründen oder Fanboyismus. Die Verbreitung der Maxwells hier im Forum spricht aus meiner Sicht dieselbe Sprache.


Die Karte wurde gekauft, als der Debakel schon öffentlich war. Ich habe ihn auch darauf hin verwiesen usw. Rechne ja selber auch mit einen weiter inflationären Speicherverbrauch bei Spielen (siehe meine 770 mit 4GB, gekauft Juni 2013). Blops und Badman sind ja tolle Beispiele, die hoffentlich nicht weiter die Regel werden.
Skyrim hat mir dann geleert, mit 2 GB brauchst du 2013 garnicht mehr anfangen, gleiches gilt 2015 mit 4GB.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. November 2015)

Yeah NVIDIA wuuuuh Partyyy   ​


----------



## DaHell63 (8. November 2015)

100001 schrieb:


> Nv hats durchaus gut gemacht,
> Ich hoffe das Nv ihre Fanbase weiter und noch agressiver verarscht.



Ich glaube jetzt nicht , dass nVIDIA ihren Umsatz durch verarsche erreicht.

Eher durch geniales Marketing ihrer Top Produkte

Und was du hoffst ist nicht massgebend. Neid ist ein schlechter Begleiter

" Mitleit bekommt man geschenkt , Neid muss man sich erarbeiten "


----------



## klink (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.



Die Radeon 390 verbraucht fast doppelt soviel Strom wie die 970.


----------



## Palmdale (8. November 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 hat nun auch schon eine Marktpräsenz von > 1 Jahr. Wenn nVidia die übliche Politik fortführt, besteht spätestens mit Pascal auch gar kein Interesse mehr, dass die Karte gut läuft & gut verkauft wird. Ob dein Kollege heute in WQHD mit einer 4 GB R9 290 Karte ebenfalls aus 2014 besser aufgestellt wäre? Hm.
> 
> Natürlich war das Verschweigen des Speicherinterface eine Frechheit. Nur, ich persönlich kaufe immer die Hardware, bei der das Gesamtpaket bei gegebenem Budget zum Kaufzeitpunkt am besten passt. Nicht aus Sympathie, Mitleid, politischen Gründen oder Fanboyismus. Die Verbreitung der Maxwells hier im Forum spricht aus meiner Sicht dieselbe Sprache.



Dem stimme ich zu. Aufgrund der Aufrüstung des Monitors zum Asus ROG Swift mit WQHD war bei max. Details mit meiner 970 Ende Gelände, daher vertickt (gekauft für 337€, verkauft 9 Monate später für 320€ in der Bucht). Die aktuelle Palit Super Jetstream ist für den damaligen Preis von knapp über 700€ ein fairer Kauf gewesen.

Und wie schon im Thread von Ion bemerkt wurde, das AMD Pendant bringt zwar annähernd die Leistung, wurde aber 1. falsch beworben (OC Monster), 2. kam mit Kinderkrankheiten auf den Markt (Pumpenfiepen), 3. hat zwar HBM, was AMD aber nichts bringt (teuer in der Fertigung und die Generation 1 krankt an der Limitierung von 4GB, was gerade in Bezug auf die 970 oder dem aktuellen Artikel der neusten PCGH-Ausgabe die Langlebigkeit aufgrund des zunehmenden Speicherfresserweilschlechtportiert-Generation von Spielen schon dieses Jahr an seine Grenzen stößt). 

AMD wird für mich erst kommendes Jahr wieder interessant mit HBMv2. Mal sehen, was dann Nvidia auffährt mit Pascal. Im Topprodukt 8GB mit HBMv2 wär scho echt schick, dann könnt man auch zu 21:9 G-Sync mit 30+ Zoll wechseln...


----------



## Soulsnap (8. November 2015)

klink schrieb:


> Die Radeon 390 verbraucht fast doppelt soviel Strom wie die 970.



Ah, 230W sind also fast doppelt so viel wie 170W... TDP ist NICHT = Leistungsaufnahme...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. November 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Die 970 verkauft sich immer noch ganz gut. Die meisten Käufer wissen nichtmal das sie da ein ziemlich beschnittenes Paket kaufen, was der 390 in so gut wie allen Punkten unterlegen ist.



naja ich vermute es liegt am Marketing.
Die meisten denken das die GTX 970 neu ist und die R9 390 nur ne aufgewärmte HD 7970.

Mein Grund für die GTX 970 war primär die Mini-itx Version.
Selbst heute mit der AMD Nano würde ich eher zur 970 greifen da bei den Mini Karten die GTX ein besseres P/L hat.


----------



## Ion (8. November 2015)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Warum hoffst du auf  Spiele , die viel Grafikspeicher brauchen? Damit Leute , die viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben haben einen Arschtritt verpasst wird? Ja , sehr schön.



Ja, ein Arschtritt im Sinne von wachrütteln könnte wahre Wunder wirken.
Es mag sein das der langsame Speicher vielen nicht auffällt (es soll ja auch Leute geben die dieses Ruckeln gar nicht stört), aber was Nvidia da gemacht hat ist in meinen Augen einfach falsch.
Kurioserweise ist es aber gerade diese Karte, mit der Nvidia die meisten Gewinne einfährt.
Findest du es gut, das mit einem Schwindel Millionen-Gewinne eingefahren werden?

Ich meine, letztendlich liegt es ja am Kunden. Wenn der das kauft und akzeptiert stehen Nvidia fortan alle Tore offen  
Stell dir mal vor AMD hätte das gemacht ... ich bin froh das es nicht so ist, weil meine Arbeit als Mod dann wesentlich anstregender wäre. Nvidia darf das aber einfach machen und verkauft trotzdem .. ich finde es einfach ungerecht und falsch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Zuletzt hängt es auch sicher mit den Spiele-Entwicklern zusammen. Es kann nicht sein das manche Games nur 2GB brauchen, während andere bei über 10GB Verbrauch nicht nur schlechter aussehen, sondern auch eine schlechtere Performance aufweisen, da gebe ich ich dir vollkommen recht.


----------



## matty2580 (8. November 2015)

Das zeigt wieder einmal das Nvidia ein hochprofitables Unternehmen ist.
Maxwell hat eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, und Nvidia wird bis zum nächsten Generationwechsel noch viel verkaufen.

Zum Thema R9 390X vs. 970 kann ich nur schreiben, dass der ursprüngliche Gegner die R9 290X war.
Damals sah man eindeutig die 970 vorn, und deshalb wurde die 970 so oft empfohlen.
Auch preislich war die 970 von Anfang an sehr attraktiv, oft in Kombination mit guten Gamebundles.
Geändert hat sich jetzt, dass die 390X doppelt so viel VRam hat, was aber nur in wenigen Spielen benötigt wird.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass AMD bei Arctic Island mehr als nur einen neuen Chip bringen wird, und die Architektur deutlich überarbeitet,
damit man wieder in echte Konkurrenz zu Nvidia treten kann.


----------



## Brehministrator (8. November 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder einmal das Nvidia ein hochprofitables Unternehmen ist.
> Maxwell hat eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, und Nvidia wird bis zum nächsten Generationwechsel noch viel verkaufen.
> 
> Zum Thema R9 390X vs. 970 kann ich nur schreiben, dass der ursprüngliche Gegner die R9 290X war.
> ...



Du meinst sicher 390 ohne X. Die R9 390 ist der Gegner der GTX 970, sie ist sogar etwas schneller als die Nvidia-Karte (PCGH-Leistungsindex)  Deshalb macht es nix aus, dass die 8 GB RAM im Moment kaum gebraucht werden - man bekommt bei AMD eine etwas schnellere Karte zum selben Preis.

Ansonsten stimmte ich deiner Aussage aber voll zu: Als die GTX 970 erschien, war AMD nicht sonderlich gut in diesem Bereich aufgestellt, so dass diese Karte damals (zu Recht) sehr häufig empfohlen wurde.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass AMD bei Arctic Island mehr als nur einen  neuen Chip bringen wird, und die Architektur deutlich überarbeitet,
> damit man wieder in echte Konkurrenz zu Nvidia treten kann.



Was meinst du mit "wieder in Konkurrenz treten"? Ist es etwa aktuell nicht so, dass AMD in einem weiten Preisbereich das bessere Produkt für weniger Geld anbietet (siehe z.B. GTX 980 vs R9 380, GTX 970 vs R9 390, GTX 980 vs Fury)?


----------



## KrHome (8. November 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Als vor über einem Jahr Maxwell vorgestellt wurde hab ich mir schon  gedacht "gigantisch": kleinerer Chip, geringerer Verbrauch, trotzdem  mehr Leistung. Das heißt man kann billiger Produzieren, gleichzeitig  teurer Verkaufen und im Falle des Preiskampfes jeden Preis mitmachen.


440 vs. 398 qmm ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Die Maxwells waren als Mittelklasse Chips auf eben diesen Markt zugeschnitten. Sie mussten in moderaten Settings (FullHD) einfach besser performen. AMD hatte mal wieder keine Kohle und musste jeden Markt (Compute, Enthusiast, Midrange) in einen Chip quetschen. Für die kleinen Chips der Konkurenz reicht die Performance, man verbraucht aber zuviel. Für die großen Chips der Konkurrenz reicht der Verbrauch, die Performance ist aber zu niedrig.

Hinzu kommen Marketing Patzer: 
-Wieso ist man bei der 390(X) nicht etwas in Richtung Energie-Effizienz gegangen? Ich hab die Karte hier, da gibt es erstaunlich viel Tweaking-Potenzial. 200 Watt unter Last wären locker drin gewesen.
-Was soll die Fury X mit 4GiB Ram? Man hätte auf 8GiB GDDR5 setzen und die Karte dafür 100 Euro billiger (~550Euro) machen sollen. Ich konnt's nicht glauben als es hieß, da kommt tatsächlich keine 8G Version mehr.


----------



## Dynamitarde (8. November 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder einmal das Nvidia ein hochprofitables Unternehmen ist.
> Maxwell hat eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe, und Nvidia wird bis zum nächsten Generationwechsel noch viel verkaufen.
> 
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass AMD bei Arctic Island mehr als nur einen neuen Chip bringen wird, und die Architektur deutlich überarbeitet,
> damit man wieder in echte Konkurrenz zu Nvidia treten kann.



Das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Locuza (8. November 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren.


Das befürchte ich auch.
Am Ende scheitert es wieder an einer Vielzahl an kleinen bis mittelgroßen Ecken und Kanten.


----------



## 100001 (8. November 2015)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt nicht , dass nVIDIA ihren Umsatz durch verarsche erreicht.
> Eher durch geniales Marketing ihrer Top Produkte
> 
> Und was du hoffst ist nicht massgebend. Neid ist ein schlechter Begleiter
> " Mitleit bekommt man geschenkt , Neid muss man sich erarbeiten "



Neid?, das man seine treuesten Kunden von vorne bis hinten verarscht


----------



## DaHell63 (8. November 2015)

100001 schrieb:


> Neid?, das man seine treuesten Kunden von vorne bis hinten verarscht



Ich und verarscht ???

Ich habe genau die Produkte erhalten die ich wollte , sogar mit einer höheren Leistung als nVIDIA sie bewirbt. 

eVGA GTX 980ti sc / eVGA GTX 980 sc /Asus Direct cu ii GTX 780 ti.

Also da lasse ich mich doch glatt weiter verarschen

Aber ist schön , dass du noch über dich selbst lachen kannst


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

BreakinB schrieb:


> Die GTX 970 hat nun auch schon eine Marktpräsenz von > 1 Jahr. Wenn nVidia die übliche Politik fortführt, besteht spätestens mit Pascal auch gar kein Interesse mehr, dass die Karte gut läuft & gut verkauft wird. Ob dein Kollege heute in WQHD mit einer 4 GB R9 290 Karte ebenfalls aus 2014 besser aufgestellt wäre? Hm.



Es herrscht ja die weit verbreitete Meinung, dass Nvidia die älteren Karten gerne bremst. Da ich mir in den letzten wochen ca 5 verschiedene Tests durchgesehen habe, wo Kepler mit den ersten bis zu den heutigen Treibern getestet wurde, und diese These eindeutig wiederlegt wurde, würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie man denn darauf kommt, dass Nvidia Wert darauf legen würde, dass ältere Karten nicht mehr oder schlechter läuft...
Und dann ist da noch ein kleiner Logikfehler: 
Pascal ist im ersten Produktionsjahr sicher wesentlich teurer (weil der 14nm Prozess nunmal teurer ist, als der 28nm Prozess) als Maxwell, Nvidia hat also durchaus interesse, seine alten Chips noch los zu werden.





Locuza schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich auch.
> Am Ende scheitert es wieder an einer Vielzahl an kleinen bis mittelgroßen Ecken und Kanten.


Bin da grade nicht aufm aktuellen Stand, aber: Bentzen beide TSMCs 16nm oder nutzt AMD Samsung/GloFos 14nm LPP?





KrHome schrieb:


> 440 vs. 398 qmm ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt.  Die Maxwells waren als Mittelklasse Chips auf eben diesen Markt  zugeschnitten. Sie mussten in moderaten Settings (FullHD) einfach besser  performen. AMD hatte mal wieder keine Kohle und musste jeden Markt  (Compute, Enthusiast, Midrange) in einen Chip quetschen. Für die kleinen  Chips der Konkurenz reicht die Performance, man verbraucht aber zuviel.  Für die großen Chips der Konkurrenz reicht der Verbrauch, die  Performance ist aber zu niedrig.


Ich mach' mir heute nicht mehr die Arbeit jeden Chip per se zu vergleichen.
Jedenfalls ist jeder Maxwell chip bei gleicher performance kleiner, oder  bei gleicher größe wesentlich performanter. Zusätzlich kommt der  geringere Strombedarf, was leisere Kühlung ermöglicht (usw usf).
Die Architektur war, das muss man einfach zugeben, bei Effizienz und  Effektivität (Leistung pro Chipfläche oder Transistor) haushoch  überlegen. Es war bei der Vorstellung klar, dass man hier nachlegen  müsste von seiten AMD, aber da kommt bis zur 16/14nm Generation mal nix  und so lange überlässt man den Markt.
Als ich das damals zu erklären versucht hab' hieß es ich sei ein Fanboy oder das mache alles nix, besseres PL liegt bei AMD....
Alles nonsense, natürlich hat Maxwell völlig den Markt aufgeräumt, hat über 80% Marktanteil


----------



## iGameKudan (8. November 2015)

Was soll ich sagen... Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres selber mal eine GTX970... Die Karte war schnell, kühl, sparsam und hatte ein extrem hohes OC-Potenzial (hatte die 970 G1. Gaming), dazu hatte ich halt für den Zweifelsfall alle Features wie PhysX, vollständige GameWorks-Unterstützung (-> performanter als bei AMD), bedeutend öfter neue Treiber und auch GeForce Experience bzw. ShadowPlay. 

Die 370€ waren es mir damals definitiv wert... Die GTX970 ist ja damals eine richtige Preis-/Leistungsbombe gewesen, und AMD konnte nur durch den Preis mithalten. Gerade dadurch wird die Karte in der Anfangszeit so eine Verbreitung gefunden haben. Und selbst heute ist nüchtern betrachtet die GTX970 immernoch sehr attraktiv. Kostet kaum mehr als eine 390, ist wesentlich stromsparender, durch das höhere OC-Potenzial schneller... Und mit den 3.5GB VRAM hat man heute auch kein wirkliches Problem. Mit dem 224Bit-Speicherinterface steckt man in allen üblichen Szenarien die Konkurrenz mit ihrem 512Bit-Interface in die Tasche. Daher zählt dieses Argument, dass ein 256Bit/224Bit-SI für diesen Preis ungerechtfertigt ist auch nicht.

Und wären die letzten 512MB nicht so extrem langsam angebunden, wäre dieses "Speicherfeature" im Grunde wirklich ein nettes Speicherfeature. Schließlich ist selbst dieser superlahme Bereich noch schneller angebunden als der RAM...

Und ich bin keinesfalls ein NVidia-Fan, sonst hätte ich sicher keine AMD-GPU im Laptop.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> AMD Zen und Arctic Islands: Globalfoundries meldet Fertigung erster 14-nm-Chips von AMD


Jap den Artikel kenn ich schon, das ist aber jetzt viel Vermutung. Danke trotzdem.
Das hab' ich ja hier schon entnommen, dass nix fix ist:
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 6./7./8. November 2015 | 3DCenter.org
Jedenfalls wirds spannend, zumindest kleiner werden die Chips dadurch. Performanter eher nicht.
Das kann man auch Anandtechs Artikel entnehmen, die ja das neue Apple iPhone S6 Testen und dabei auf die Unterschiede zwischen dem A9 Chip in 16 und in 14nm eingehen


----------



## Decrypter (8. November 2015)

paddypitt87 schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben das Problem. Nvidia hat schlichtweg zu viel Geld und Macht gegenüber AMD. AMD müsste extrem gute Produkte gegenüber Nvidia entwickeln was wiederum AMD nicht gelingt. Selbst dann bräuchte es Zeit, dass AMD sich bei der breiten Masse einen Namen macht. Stattdessen knocken sie sich eher selber aus, weil sie dann meinen zu müssen mit HBM eben ein interessantes Produkt raus zubringen was sich dann aber trotzdem nicht durchsetzen kann (z.B. zu wenig Speicher, Stromverbrauch). Und dafür war die Produktion dann wieder schön teuer.. Nvidia wusste auch ganz genau, dass sie sich die Masche mit der GTX 970 leisten konnten. Ne freche Antwort so etwas auch noch als "feature" zu bezeichnen und sich nicht zu entschuldigen macht ja nix. Die Leute kaufen sowieso.



So und nicht anders schaut es aus. Und stelle einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, das selbst wenn eine deutlich (!) bessere Karte von AMD auf dem Markt wäre, würden die Leute trotzdem wie blöde zu Nvidia greifen. Nvidia kann sich quasi alles erlauben, weil sie genau wissen, das die FanBoy Basis einfach immens riesig ist.
Vielfach gilt auch immer noch die Meinung, nur weil dort in Grün Nvidia drauf steht, sind das die besten Karten und alles andere ist weit schlechter. Das AMD dann selber so blöde ist, und ihre Karten so auf den Markt bringen, das sie ihr volles Potential nicht ausspielen können, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Aber Marketing war noch nie die Stärke von AMD.....

Hätte sich AMD so ein Klopps wie Nvidia bei der GTX 970 geleistet, dann wäre AMD in der Luft zerissen worden. Nvidia  hingegen kann es sich selbst bei so einer Kundenverarsche noch ohne Folgen leisten, diesen katastrophalen Klops noch als "Feature" zu deklarieren. Aroganter gehts fast nimmer. Genauso sieht es bei den Endpreisen aus. Nvidia kann hier Preise verlangen, die eigentlich jenseits von Gut und Böse sind und in keiner Relation mehr stehen. Trotzdem werden die Karten gekauft. Das Gegenbeispiel von AMD ist hier die Fury Nano. Eine richtig gute Karte zu einem überteuerten Preis. Wäre so etwas von Nividia zu so einem Preis gekommen, hätte die sich sicherlich trotzdem gut verkauft. Denn sie wäre dann ja grün und damit der Preis gerechtfertigt.

Nvidia Karten sind bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber in Relation sind die Karten von AMD genauso gut/schlecht. Aber über Karten von AMD besteht eben das massive Vorurteil, schlechter zu sein und dementsprechend wird eben zu grünen Seite gegriffen. Das die roten Karten nicht wirklich schlechter sind, fällt dabei und den Tisch und so verwundert es nicht, das Nvidia Geschäftszahlen glänzend sind. Wie lange AMD aber in der Lage sein wird, mit weit geringeren Budget gleichwertige GPUs zu entwickeln, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Dann wird es irgendwann so ausschauen wie derzeit bei den CPUs zwischen Intel und AMD, wo Intel mittlerweile in der Lage ist, Features zu unterbinden, die bei der Vorgängergeneration noch vorhanden waren. Und trotzdem werden die CPUs wie geschnitten Brot gekauft.....


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> 440 vs. 398 qmm ist nun wirklich nicht die Welt. Die Maxwells waren als Mittelklasse Chips auf eben diesen Markt zugeschnitten. Sie mussten in moderaten Settings (FullHD) einfach besser performen.


Habs jetzt nochmal gefunden:


Rollora schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Chips man vergleicht, teilweise schon:
> Vergleichen wir mal 980 und 390X
> Verbrauch:
> 390X -> 275 Watt TDP
> ...



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...erneuerter-gcn-architektur-5.html#post7645541


----------



## restX3 (8. November 2015)

Bin zufriedener Nvidia Kunde seit der TNT2.
Bin gespannt auf Pascal.


----------



## bootzeit (8. November 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> in so gut wie allen punkten unterlegen? komisch das die 970 trotz weniger speicher in vielen games trotzdem vorne liegt, dazu deutlich weniger strom verbraucht. und* zudem ist die 390 das weitaus neuere produkt, wenn du vergleichst, dann bitte mit der 290.* ich spiele auf WQHD und kann alles wunderbar zocken, und für FHD reicht die 970 allemal. auch mit 4,5GB weniger speicher.
> 
> und wie man sieht, gibts wohl genug leute die nvidias kaufen, auch wenns mit der 390 teilweise bessere alternativen gibt. die 970er werden ihren dienst auch noch ne weile verrichten, und ich denke nicht das sich nvidia nochmal so nen speicher-klopper leisten wird.



Autsch .


----------



## KrHome (8. November 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die Architektur war, das muss man einfach zugeben, bei Effizienz und  Effektivität (Leistung pro Chipfläche oder Transistor) haushoch  überlegen. Es war bei der Vorstellung klar, dass man hier nachlegen  müsste von seiten AMD, aber da kommt bis zur 16/14nm Generation mal nix  und so lange überlässt man den Markt.
> Als ich das damals zu erklären versucht hab' hieß es ich sei ein Fanboy oder das mache alles nix, besseres PL liegt bei AMD....
> Alles nonsense, natürlich hat Maxwell völlig den Markt aufgeräumt, hat über 80% Marktanteil


Ich sehe weder wo eine 970 der 390 noch wo eine 980 der 390X haushoch überlegen sein soll. Wir reden hier von plus minus 10% Performanceunterschied. Bei gleicher Stromaufnahme kriegst du den GM204 20% schneller als Hawaii. Das war's. Das ist etwa eine halbe Grafikkartengeneration. In DX12 sieht es bisher sogar so aus, dasss das Perf./Watt Verhältnis der 970 und 390 etwa gleich ist, da die 390 in den bisherigen Benchmarks 15 bis 20% schneller ist.

Ich kann AMD verstehen, wenn sie an dem Punkt sagen, sie schleifen Hawaii nochmal mit mehr Speicher und 50Euro günstiger als die Konkurrenzkarte durch. Dass Nvidia soviele Marktanteile hat, liegt ausschließlich am Image. Niemand hätte sich eine 3,5+0,5GiB Karte von AMD gekauft - alle hätten sie als den letzten Schrott verschrieen und im Laden vergammeln lassen. Da diese Karte aber von Nvidia kommt, ist sie vollkommen ausreichend. 

Dass sie es gewagt haben Fiji mit lächerlichen 4GiB Ram auszustatten um sich damit bis 2016 zu verabschieden, finde ich weitaus schlimmer, als dass sie Hawaii nochmal gegen GM204 haben antreten lassen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (8. November 2015)

Rollora schrieb:


> Es herrscht ja die weit verbreitete Meinung, dass Nvidia die älteren Karten gerne bremst. Da ich mir in den letzten wochen ca 5 verschiedene Tests durchgesehen habe, wo Kepler mit den ersten bis zu den heutigen Treibern getestet wurde, und diese These eindeutig wiederlegt wurde, würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie man denn darauf kommt, dass Nvidia Wert darauf legen würde, dass ältere Karten nicht mehr oder schlechter läuft...



Es behauptet ja niemand (oder zumindest ich nicht) dass nVidia alte Karten absichtlich bremst. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass nVidiakarten mit ihrer doch recht geringen Rohleistung sehr von der Optimierung des Treibers auf das jeweilige Spiel abhängen. Besteht kein Interesse mehr an der Treiberoptimierung, fallen die alten Karten langsam aber sicher gegenüber den vormals gleichstarken Radeons zurück. Dies liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass AMD seit der Einführung von GCN nur sehr wenig an der grundlegenden Architektur verändert hat, weswegen die Treiberpflege für die aktuellen Karten auch den alten GCN 1.0 Karten noch etwas hilft. Vielleicht optimiert man bei AMD auch gar nicht, dann verändert sich über die Zeit natürlich auch nicht viel. Fermi, Kepler und Maxwell hingegen haben viel größere Architekturunterschiede, möglicherweise müsste man für die Pflege alter Karten da ordentlich Manpower, heißt Geld, reinstecken.

Fakt ist nun mal, dass Kepler in neueren Spielen, teilweise sogar Partnerspielen von nVidia, sehr stark gegenüber Hawaii und Tahiti abfällt. Eine GTX 680 war mal knapp vor der 7970, nicht 20% hintendran wie zuletzt in Arkham Knight.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Bin zufriedener Nvidia Kunde seit der TNT2.
> Bin gespannt auf Pascal.


Bei deinem Avatarpic kann ich nur sagen: Verräter


----------



## matty2580 (8. November 2015)

Irgendwie ist der Test hier zur 970 deutlich positiver, als die Meinung vieler User dazu:
GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Maxwell-Höhenflug - Geforce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test: Fazit



			
				PCGH/Fazit schrieb:
			
		

> Obgleich die neuen  Nvidia-Grafikkarten keine wirklich neuen Leistungssphären erklimmen,  liefern sie doch eine *beeindruckende* Vorstellung ab. Besonders mit der  Geforce 970 hat Nvidia ein heißes Eisen im Feuer - auch wenn diese  Metapher angesichts des niedrigen Stromverbrauchs kaum passend  erscheint. Das kleinere der beiden GM204-Launchmodelle überzeugt mit  *sehr guter Performance* nahe der ehemaligen Anführer im  PCGH-Leistungindex, Radeon R9 290X und Geforce GTX 780 Ti.




Leider ist die Karte seit Release im Preis nicht sonderlich gefallen.
Trotzdem ist es nach wie vor eine gute Karte.
Bis 8 GB VRam Standard werden, wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.

Mir selbst reichen so gar noch 1,5 GB meiner 580 locker aus. ^^


Maxwell ist eine gute Generation geworden.
Selbst die 960 verkauft sich gut, wobei ich hier AMD bevorzugen würde.
Und wie man an den Umsätzen´und besonders an der Gaming-Sparte sehen kann, belohnt dass die Kundschaft.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Ich sehe weder wo eine 970 der 390 noch wo eine 980 der 390X haushoch überlegen sein soll. Wir reden hier von plus minus 10% Performanceunterschied. Bei gleicher Stromaufnahme kriegst du den GM204 20% schneller als Hawaii. Das war's. Das ist etwa eine halbe Grafikkartengeneration. In DX12 sieht es bisher sogar so aus, dasss das Perf./Watt Verhältnis der 970 und 390 etwa gleich ist, da die 390 in den bisherigen Benchmarks 15 bis 20% schneller ist.



Schau dir das nochmal genau an:


Rollora schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Chips man vergleicht, teilweise schon:
> Vergleichen wir mal 980 und 390X
> Verbrauch:
> 390X -> 275 Watt TDP
> ...


Und EINER dieser Umstände um 20% wäre nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man aber einen Chip um 20% günstiger fertigen kann UND noch eine höhere Performance erreicht UND noch weniger Strom verbraucht UND somit viele gute Argumente hat um den Chip TEURER verkaufen zu können, dann ist das win WIN, WIN, WIN und nochmal ein WIN für Nvidia. 
Oder anders gesehen, würde man bei der 980 mehr Einheiten reinstopfen, mehr Takt geben usw, sodass sie größe und Verbrauch der 390X erreicht, wäre der Vorsprung wesentlich größer als 10-20%.
Und somit sieht man absolut sehrw ohl, wie überlegen die Archietktur eben ist. Man kann halt auf allen Bereichen um ein bisschen was gewinnen, und den Rest vermartket man halt gut, oder man gewinnt in einem Bereich massiv. Nvidia hat sich halt für ersteres entschieden.
Verfolgt man einen ähnlichen Ansatz wie AMD, nämlich alles Leistung rauszuquetschen bei annähernd gleichen Verbrauch haben wir eine Situation 980TI vs 390X (vom Verbrauch her ähnlich). Bei der Chipfläche hab' ichs dir ja schon gezeigt.

Auch wenn du jetzt glaubst, es macht keinen Unterschied:
wenn ich einen Chip 20% günstiger herstellen kann, aber um 100$ mehr verlangen kann für die gesamte Grafikkarte, ist das nunmal eine RIESIGE sache, egal wie klein du das reden möchtest.

Auf DX12 gehe ich noch nicht ein: Es gibt bislang EINEN Benchmark der zeigt, dass AMD zulegt. ABER: das ist ein Benchmark bzw ein Projekt, das die letzten 3 Jahre von AMD mitfinanziert wird.
Außerdem kamen vor kurzem erstmals Nvidia Treiber raus, die für diesen Benchmark optimierungen drin haben und man ist zwar noch nicht an AMD vorbei, hat aber den größten Teil des Rückstands aufgeholt.
AMD hatte solchen Vorsprung schon bei DX9, 10 und 11 jeweils. Sie waren die ersten mit DX9 Karten, hatten dementsprechend in DX9 Titeln einen Vorpsrung - anfangs. Sie waren die ersten mit stabilen Vista-Treibern. Bei Nvidia hatte man da schon ein bisschen was zu fluchen.
und sie waren die ersten mit DX11 Karten und Treibern. Sie haben diese Vorsprünge oft recht schnell wieder verloren. Nicht nur wegen der Hardware (damals bei DX9 war die Hardware auch überlegen: 9700er Radeon gegen 5800 Ultra, der größte Fail von Nvidia nach dem NV1) sondern auch mittels Software/Treiberupdates hat Nvidia die Lücke schnell geschlossen.



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich kann AMD verstehen, wenn sie an dem Punkt sagen, sie schleifen Hawaii nochmal mit mehr Speicher und 50Euro günstiger als die Konkurrenzkarte durch. Dass Nvidia soviele Marktanteile hat, liegt ausschließlich am Image. Niemand hätte sich eine 3,5+0,5GiB Karte von AMD gekauft - alle hätten sie als den letzten Schrott verschrieen und im Laden vergammeln lassen. Da diese Karte aber von Nvidia kommt, ist sie vollkommen ausreichend.


Die 5 Nerds die von dieser Sache wissen schreien heute in die eine Richtung und kaufen morgen das andere.
Es gab auch von ATI/AMD genug absichtliche Schummeleien. Sei es, dass man im Treiber bei Furmark die Taktraten runtergefahren ist, oder bei Quake 3 die Texturen nur auf halber Auflösung berechnet hat, damit man im Benchmark vorne liegt.
Viel größer wirkt das Problem, dass man pro verkauften Chip wesentlich höhere Kosten zu tragen hat als der Konkurrenz. Bei vielen Millionen Stück im Verkauf entgehen einem da schon hunderte Millionen, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Bei Nvidia hat man durch Maxwell, die geringeren Produktionskosten, höheren Margen eben sicher schon bald ne Milliarde erspart oder verdient. Und das sind dann mal Zahlen, da sagst du mir nicht mehr, dass das "fast nichts" ist, wenn man sich AMDs Umsatz ansieht, würde man das gut brauchen können. Für bessere Produkte, für Marketing, für Entwicklersupport, für Treiberentwicklung, im Linuxprogramm. Es fehlt halt überall "ein bisschen" und überall wo dieses "bisschen" Nvidia besser ist, greifen mehr Menschen eher zur Karte. Denn wenn man sichs überlegt, kauft man doch lieber die Karte die "überall ein bisschen" besser oder problemloser ist.
Nach 8 ATI/AMD Karten schiele ich nun schon sehr genau aufs grüne Lager.
WEIL ich Linux benutze, WEIL ich auch mal Early Access Titel anschaue, die bei AMD nicht selten miserabel abschneiden...
Aber, ich kaufe nicht am ersten Tag, ich bin nach dem 3.5GB Skandal gewarnt.


KrHome schrieb:


> Dass sie es gewagt haben Fiji mit lächerlichen 4GiB Ram auszustatten um sich damit bis 2016 zu verabschieden, finde ich weitaus schlimmer, als dass sie Hawaii nochmal gegen GM204 haben antreten lassen.


Sehe ich ebenso. Überhaupt, dass man Maxwell nichts entgegengestellt hat. Umgekehrt hat man mit Fury was innovatives gezeigt





matty2580 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der Test hier zur 970 deutlich positiver, als die Meinung vieler User dazu:
> GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Maxwell-Höhenflug - Geforce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test: Fazit


Ist so ein bisschen blinder Hass und Kampf gegen Ungerechtigkeit, dass die 970 schlecht geredet wird:
Rein von der Leistung her ist die Karte natürlich super, quasi überragend.
Sie stottert halt, sobald mehr als 3.5 GB bebraucht werden.
Ob 3.5 oder 4GB noch ein großer Unterschied sind in solchen Szenarien sei mal dahingestellt. Jedenfalls stottert die Fury auch enorm, das ist denselben Leuten, die die 970 schlecht reden meist egal.
Wesentlich geht es einfach um die Lüge von Nvidia. Aber die verdienen sich natürlich dumm&dämlich, siehe oben erklärt


----------



## Ion (8. November 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der Test hier zur 970 deutlich positiver, als die Meinung vieler User dazu:
> GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Maxwell-Höhenflug - Geforce GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test: Fazit



Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Speicherproblematik noch nicht aufgedeckt, daher gab es (verständlicherweise) Bestnoten.
Wenn du den Test aber verlinkst, dann solltest du auch das hier verlinken:
Die Speicherproblematik der GTX 970 - Warum blieb sie so lange im Verborgenen?




			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Die suggerierte  Zukunftssicherheit der GTX 970 ist unserer Meinung durch das Aufdecken  der Speicherlimitierung entzaubert worden, durch den zweigleisig  angebundenen, nur zum Teil performant nutzbaren Speicher ist nicht  gesichert, dass die GTX 970 den gleichen Langzeitnutzen wie etwa die GTX  980 besitzt. Das Fazit für uns als Redaktion haben wir bereits gezogen:  In unserer aktuellen Ausgabe PCGH 04/15 haben wir die Wertung für die  GTX 970 angepasst.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2015)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Es behauptet ja niemand (oder zumindest ich nicht) dass nVidia alte Karten absichtlich bremst. Meine Vermutung ist eher, dass nVidiakarten mit ihrer doch recht geringen Rohleistung sehr von der Optimierung des Treibers auf das jeweilige Spiel abhängen. Besteht kein Interesse mehr an der Treiberoptimierung, fallen die alten Karten langsam aber sicher gegenüber den vormals gleichstarken Radeons zurück.


Das wäre sicher ein Problem, ist nicht selten vorgekommen, dass solche Speziellen Optimierungen dann irgendwann nicht mehr im Treiber sind, und die Spiele dann Arschlangsam laufen.
Hab dasselbe Problem derzeit mit AMD: hab die Treiber von 13.4 auf 15.7 upgegraded, weil ich Probleme in BF4 habe seit Release und 15.7 hat das behoben. Dafür laufen jetzt andere Spiele unspielbar langsam: GTA 4 hab' ich plötzlich nur noch um die 20 FPS. Zuerst dachte ich, es liegt daran, dass im Hintergrund der Browser offen ist, aber dem ist nicht so. Auch alles auf Minimum stellen hilft nicht, der Prozessor ist aber auch erst bei 40% Auslastung.... 
Und das ist nicht das einzige Spiel, wie es auch nicht das einzige Mal war. Bei 13.4 bin ich so lange geblieben, weil bei neueren Versionen plötzlich Starcraft 2 nicht mehr ordentlich lief...
Gezielte Optimierung von Spielen ist immer schlecht.
Mir schwandt schon übles, als ich gehört habe Fury kommt noch nicht raus, weil erst die Treiber angepasst werden müssen.
Natürlich sind 4GB zu wenig, man muss schon die Treiber speziell anpassen, dass sie diese Geringe Speichermenge mit der hohen "Durchflussmenge" ausgleichen können.
Ergebnis sind teils massive Microruckler, die man sonst nur von Mutli-GPUs kennt.
Wenn ich mir also jetzt Fury um 700€ kaufe, muss ich auch jeden Tag fürchten, dass der arme Kerl, der bei AMD die Zusatzanpassungen für diese sich kaum verkaufende Karte macht, nicht gefeuert wird. Budgetanpassungen werden dort früher oder später zuschlagen.


Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Dies liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass AMD seit der Einführung von GCN nur sehr wenig an der grundlegenden Architektur verändert hat, weswegen die Treiberpflege für die aktuellen Karten auch den alten GCN 1.0 Karten noch etwas hilft. Vielleicht optimiert man bei AMD auch gar nicht, dann verändert sich über die Zeit natürlich auch nicht viel. Fermi, Kepler und Maxwell hingegen haben viel größere Architekturunterschiede, möglicherweise müsste man für die Pflege alter Karten da ordentlich Manpower, heißt Geld, reinstecken.


So positiv hab' ich das noch nie gelesen, dass AMD keine Fortschritte bei der Architektur macht ^^.
Stimmt natürlich. Umgekehrt hat Nvidia deshalb halt auch einen riesigen Vorsprung beim Marktanteil. 80-20, 4x mehr Chips verkaufen, das bei geringerem Produktionspreis (s. Oben) und höherem Verkaufspreis. Da darf man davon ausgehen, dass der Treibersupport gesichert ist.
Nvidia hat diesbezüglich einen guten Ruf. Nicht die Treiber selbst, die haben bei beiden Teams stärken und schwächen, aber, die Mannschaft ist bei Nvidia doch um einiges umfangreicher


Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Fakt ist nun mal, dass Kepler in neueren Spielen, teilweise sogar Partnerspielen von nVidia, sehr stark gegenüber Hawaii und Tahiti abfällt. Eine GTX 680 war mal knapp vor der 7970, nicht 20% hintendran wie zuletzt in Arkham Knight.


Das ist natürlich eine Interessante Frage warum. Vermutlich hilft es AMD ja jetzt doch, dass Konsolen ein gewisses Shader zu Rasterizer Verhältnis haben und Entwickler auf das hingehend optimieren.
Oder, man hat jetzt tatsächlich viele Optimierungen im Treiber, die auf dauer helfen.
Oder man optimiert mit Nvidia gezielt auf Maxwell hin. Schließlich sehen die Fermi/Kepler Kunden auf Jahrelange zufriedenheit zurück und schauen auf die Benchmarks wer aktuell vorne ist beim Neukauf. Und das ist Maxwell.


----------



## matty2580 (8. November 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Speicherproblematik noch nicht aufgedeckt, daher gab es (verständlicherweise) Bestnoten.
> Wenn du den Test aber verlinkst, dann solltest du auch das hier verlinken.


Die Bestnoten gab es doch nicht nur weil Nvidia verschwiegen hat das 500 MB VRam mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit angebunden sind.
Nvidia war schon immer sparsam mit VRam, und lässt sich mehr sehr großzügig bezahlen.

Noch vor Release der 970/980 hatten viele die 780ti gekauft.
Aus der Sichweise betrachtet gehört diese Karte dann auf den Müll, weil sie "nur" 3 GB VRam hat. ^^


----------



## freieswort (9. November 2015)

nvidia hat es sich verdient, der niedrige verbrauch muss belohnt werden


----------



## wurstkuchen (9. November 2015)

Maxwell 2, nicht Maxwell.


----------



## tomasvittek (9. November 2015)

paddypitt87 schrieb:


> Durch Nvidias Werbung und den allgemein vermeintlich besseren Produkten, erreichen sie vor allem viel Kundschaft die sich mit der Materie kaum beschäftigen.



also wenn ich sowas lese sträuben sich bei mir die nackenhaare... gerade WEIL ich mich damit beschäftige lese ich beinahe täglich das die nvidias den amds in 9 von 10 benchmarks zu spielen überlegen sind. und ganz ehrlich: das interresiert mich als spieler nicht die bohne ob amd irgendwann bessere treiber dazu rausbringt, nvidia angeblich irgedwen bestochen hat, nvidia spezielle grafik effekte anbietet oder was auch immer. 

ich will das spiel in der besten leistung spielen.

punkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. November 2015)

Aber das kannst du doch nicht so offen sagen.

Dann würde Nvidias Marktanteil ja plötzlich Sinn ergeben. Und das darf doch nicht sein 

Nvidia ist halt das große, böse kaltherzige Unternehmen, dass nur unser Geld will, während AMD doch die Bastion der kleinen Zocker mit schmalen Portmonee ist.

Zumindest habe ich das Gefühl, dass genug Leute tatsächlich so denken.

Kleiner Hinweis. Wir reden hier über 2 internationale Großunternehmen. Natürlich wollen die unser Geld. Für Luft und Liebe arbeitet wohl keiner. Und NVs Methode bringt am Ende des Tages die schwarzen Zahlen, und die Methode von AMD nicht. Da kann AMD noch so viele Sympathiepunkte haben, dass interessiert den Aktionär bestimmt riesig.


----------



## 100001 (9. November 2015)

Was mir als NV Kunde sauer aufstoßen würde,
das z.b.  die Last Gen. doch recht wenig Treiber-Support erhält.

In manch einem Spiel ist die 960 schneller als eine 770/680,
von der 760 braucht man dann gar nicht mehr reden.

Oder davon das eine 7870/270X teils um mehr weggeht als eine 760 



Wie wird das mit der doch so beliebten 970 Enden?,
die dazu ja noch speziellen Treiberparameter benötigt.

nach Pascal Release, 150 euro?


----------



## TheExorzist (9. November 2015)

Hab meine 970 seit Februar und bin immer noch überglücklich damit und auch mit dem Support von Nvidia. Da kann man maulen wie man will über die Sache mit dem Speicher der Karte, es läuft trotzdem alles flüssig mit der - selbst Grafikbomben wie Battlefront und Crysis 3. Was soll ich da noch wollen?

Hab mir letzte Woche auch noch einen Gsync Monitor gekauft und bin auch damit überglücklich. Nvidia ist momentan richtig, richtg gut.


----------



## 100001 (9. November 2015)

Wart ma ab, wenn NV Maxwell bei Pascal gleich schleifen lässt wie mittlerweile Kepler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. November 2015)

100001 schrieb:


> Wart ma ab, wenn NV Maxwell bei Pascal gleich schleifen lässt wie mittlerweile Kepler.



Ist aber auch echt böse, wenn man eine 3 1/2 Jahre alte GPU nicht mehr maßgeblich unterstützt, wie die aktuellen.

Fortschritt ist was doofes, oder?


----------



## 100001 (9. November 2015)

Tja bei Amd, oder um NV heran zu ziehen bei Fermi ging es doch auch,
klar wenn man sich als Kunde das wünscht warum nicht.


Aber 3 1/2 Jahre stimmt auch nicht der letzte Kepler Refresh war:  am 7. November 2013

Wenn man von  Spielen der letzten Wochen oder sogar Monaten ausgeht hat Kepler nicht mal 2 Jahre durchgehalten.

Ich finde es recht verrückt das man als Kunde so ein Verhalten verteidigt


----------



## bootzeit (9. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch echt böse, wenn man eine 3 1/2 Jahre alte GPU nicht mehr maßgeblich unterstützt, wie die aktuellen.
> 
> Fortschritt ist was doofes, oder?



Du meinst Architektur und nicht GPU...richtig  ?? Denn eine GTX 780 TI ist keine 3 1/2 Jahre alt (knapp 2 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) .


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. November 2015)

100001 schrieb:


> Tja bei Amd, oder um NV heran zu ziehen bei Fermi ging es doch auch,
> klar wenn man sich als Kunde das wünscht warum nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es recht verrückt, wenn Leute nicht verstehten was "Kapitalismus" heißt. 

Aber AMD kann ja seine Schiene weiterfahren. Laut Marktanteilen und Bilanzzahlen fährt AMD damit ja sehr "erfolgreich" 



bootzeit schrieb:


> Du meinst Architektur und nicht GPU...richtig  ?? Denn eine GTX 780 TI ist keine 3 1/2 Jahre alt .



Natürlich mein ich die Architektur. Die älteste Keplerarchitektur ist 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Der von dir genannte GK 110 ist ja 2 1/2 bis 2 Jahre alt. Aber trotzdem Kepler.


----------



## user42 (9. November 2015)

Der Erfolg der GTX970 ist wirklich beachtlich, gerade i.V.m. der Speicherproblematik. Ich persönlich hätte eher mit einem Einbruch der Verkaufszahlen und eine Anpassung des Preises nach unten, nach dem Skandal, gerechnet. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der Preis der Karten stieg nach dem Skandal wieder leicht (bzw. fiel nie wirklich) und hält sich immer noch auf ca. 300-330 €. Auf Steam steht die GTX970 mit 4,45% (Platz 2) quasi auf Platz 1, da nur noch Intel HD4xxx mit 5,2% weiter verbreitet ist, aber wohl i.d.R. nicht zum daddeln benutzt wird. Echt heftig.


----------

